# La Pastorle



## henrikhank

I am sitting at my piano looking at the two first bars of La Pastorale (Burgmüller) and I have three questions:
How would a music theorist analyse the notes? I personally hear a G chord with bon-chord tones added but there are more to it than my simplistic explanation?
How would a pianist performing this piece analyse it?

And what about bar 15 and 16? Is it Gdim and F#dim or..? If it had been non-classical the bass note could probably given me much info but now we use any note of the harnony as bass note, right?

http://www.free-scores.com/download-sheet-music.php?pdf=363


----------

